# neues TODO-artiges Tag



## eric (28. Mrz 2007)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe fremden Code übernaommen habe, möchte ich gern alle alle Stellen markieren, die mir komisch vorkommen und für die ich jetzt keine Zeit habe. Ich häte dazu gern ein Tag wie das TODO definiert, bspw. CHECK, das dann in die Taskliste aufgenommen wird. Geht das mit vertretbarem Aufwand? 

Grüsse Eric


----------



## AlArenal (28. Mrz 2007)

Was hindert dich daran TODO zu benutzen?


----------



## WieselAc (28. Mrz 2007)

hmm wie man diese Markierungen selber definiert kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, aber FIXME und XXX weiter Schlüsselwörter die Eclipse als Markierung interpretiert (in der Leiste sieht aber alles gleich aus).


----------



## AlArenal (28. Mrz 2007)

Oder schau dir mal das Mylar Plugin für Eclipse an


----------



## WieselAc (28. Mrz 2007)

So jetzt hab ich gefunden wo man selber weitere Tags definieren kann:

Window -> Preferences -> Java -> Compiler -> Task Tags


----------



## eric (30. Mrz 2007)

Danke.
Ich will ein eigens Tag, da TODO mir etwas zu grob und in dem Code schon tausendfach verwendet ist.


----------



## AlArenal (30. Mrz 2007)

eric hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke.
> Ich will ein eigens Tag, da TODO mir etwas zu grob und in dem Code schon tausendfach verwendet ist.



Da hilft es die Punkte abzuarbeiten. Dann werden sie weniger


----------



## eric (10. Apr 2007)

Kleiner Nachtrag: Ich hab da ein Eclipse-Projekt mit einer Webanwendung betehend aus HTML-Templates, CSS, JavaScript und Java. Das tagen geht aber leider nur in den JavaFiles :-( Ich würde das gern im ganzen Projekt verwenden.
Kennt da jemand eine Lösung.


----------



## m03 (10. Apr 2007)

Du müsstest ein Eclipse-Plugin implementieren, dort gibt es so genannte "Marker", welche Markierungen in den Code platzieren können. 
Marker sind z.B.: Warnings und Errors

PS: Ein Eclipse plugin zu schreiben ist gar nicht mal so viel arbeit  :wink:


----------



## eric (10. Apr 2007)

na da mach ich das doch mal, wenn ich das nächste mal Zeit habe. Ich glaub schon, dass das nicht so aufwendig ist. Aber ich hab auch grad keine Lust meine Wochenenden damit zu belasten. Man ist ja in erster Linie Mensch und in zweiter Programmierer ;-)
Trotzdem Danke


----------



## m0rph3uz (10. Apr 2007)

Du könntest auch Bookmarks verwenden. Wie das geht findest du hier:
help.eclipse.org/help32/index.jsp?topic=/org.eclipse.platform.doc.user/gettingStarted/qs-37-3c.htm

außerdem kann man auf ähnliche weise auch tasks erstellen, die ohne //Todo funktionieren 

mfg
m03


----------

